# Anzeigetreiber nvlddmkm



## gamer-1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich muss echt sagen das ich einen Fehler habe mit dem ich am verzweifeln bin, ich habe sämtliche Foren durchsucht und keine klare Lösung dafür gefunden und ich hoffe das ihr mir vielleicht irgendwie helfen könnt.

"Der Anzeigetreiber nvlddmkm reagiert nicht mehr und wurde erfolgreich wieder,hergestellt."

Diese Meldung sehe ich nun seit knapp einem halben Jahr...oder das Bild friert ein größtenteils beim Zocken geschieht dies.

Ich benutze Windows Vista 64 Bit jedoch tritt das Problem mit windows 7 64/32 und Vista 32bit ebenfalls auf , ich schließe ein Hardware Problem aus da ich dieses Problem an 2 Computern habe...

1. Comuter

XFX GTX 285
Intel Q9550
8 Gb Ram
                                          Beide Systeme nutzen Windows Vista64bit
2.
MSI GTX470 Twin Frozr 2
intel core i5 760
4gb Ram

Ich wäre sehr sehr Dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
um es vorweg zu nehmen: deine Suchfunktion ist fehlerhaft. Zum Thema "nvlddmkm.sys" existieren etliche Seiten. 
Aber ich werde Dir mal helfen. 
Hierzu kopiere ich mal ganz frech einen ausführlichen Post, der es ziemlich treffend umschreibt:
*Zitat:*Hallo alle zusammen. 
Sicherlich ist dem einen oder anderen schon mal die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt" aufgefallen. Schlimmer ist aber der Fall, dass der PC mit einem Bluescreen abstürzt.
Wenn der Stopfehler 116 in Verbindung mit "atikmdag.sys" (AMD-GraKa) oder nvlddmkm.sys (NV-GraKa) ausgegeben wird ist meistens das sogenannte Timeout Detection and Recovery kurz TDR von Windows schuld. Achtung: bei non WHQL-Treibern wird der Stopfehler meistens auf die CPU oder den RAM gelenkt und ist daher nicht eindeutig einzugrenzen. Was ist TDR und wozu ist das gut (oder schlecht)? 
Hier ein Auszug von der MS Homepage zum Thema TDR:

_Timeout Detection and Recovery_
_Windows Vista attempts to detect these problematic hang situations and recover a responsive desktop dynamically. In this process, the Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) driver is reinitialized and the GPU is reset. No reboot is necessary, which greatly enhances the user experience. The only visible artifact from the hang detection to the recovery is a screen flicker, which results from resetting some portions of the graphics stack, causing a screen redraw. Some older Microsoft DirectX applications may render to a black screen at the end of this recovery. The end user would have to restart these applications._
_The following is a brief overview of the TDR process:_
_1._
_Timeout detection: The Video Scheduler component of the Windows Vista graphics stack detects that the GPU is taking more than the permitted quantum time to execute the particular task and tries to preempt this particular task. The preempt operation has a "wait" timeout—the actual "TDR timeout." This step is thus the "timeout detection" phase of the process. _
_The default timeout period in Windows Vista is 2 seconds. If the GPU cannot complete or preempt the current task within the TDR timeout, then the GPU is diagnosed as hung._
_2._
_Preparation for recovery: The operating system informs the WDDM driver that a timeout has been detected and it must reset the GPU. The driver is told to stop accessing memory and should not access hardware after this time. The operating system and the WDDM driver collect hardware and other state information that could be useful for post-mortem diagnosis._
_3._
_Desktop recovery: The operating system resets the appropriate state of the graphics stack. The Video Memory Manager component of the graphics stack purges all allocations from video memory. The WDDM driver resets the GPU hardware state. The graphics stack takes the final actions and restores the desktop to the responsive state. As mentioned earlier, some older DirectX applications may now render just black, and the user may be required to restart these applications. Well-written DirectX 9Ex and DirectX 10 applications that handle "Device Remove" continue to work correctly. The application must release and then recreate its Microsoft Direct3D device and all of its objects. DirectX application programmers can find more information in the Windows SDK_.

Microsoft wollte mit diesem tollen Feature die Grafikhardware besonders schützen und hat eben dies ominöse Windows Display Driver Modell inkl. TDR mit dem SP1 für Vista und alle folgenden Betriebssysteme eingeführt. Nur scheint dabei die festgelegte Zeit bis zum Reset der GPU mit 2 Sekunden mitunter zu kurz zu sein. 
Was kann man gegen einen Bluescreen oder voreiligen GPU-Reset tun? Dazu bietet MS eine kleine Hilfestellung in Form von Registeryeinträgen die nachfolgend behandelt werden.

_The following registry keys are documented for testing purposes only. _
_These registry keys should not be manipulated by any applications outside targeted testing or debugging._

Alle Werte bis auf dem Fett hervorgehobenen TdrDelay können ignoriert werden.
_The TDR-related registry keys are located under HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers_ (anm.: Bis hierhin sind die Eintäge in der Registry vorhanden) Gilt ab Vista SP1.

_• TdrLevel: REG_DWORD. The initial level of recovery. The possible values are:_
_• TdrLevelOff (0). – Detection disabled._ (anm.: nicht empfohlen, da der PC bei einem Fehler nur per Reset neu gestartet werden kann)
_• TdrLevelBugcheck (1) – Bug check on detected timeout, for example, no recovery._
_• TdrLevelRecoverVGA (2) – Recover to VGA (not implemented)._
_• TdrLevelRecover(3) – Recover on timeout. This is the default value._
*• TdrDelay: REG_DWORD.* 
_The number of seconds that the GPU is allowed to delay the preempt request from the scheduler. This is effectively the timeout threshold. The default value is 2._ (anm.: diesen Wert auf 5 erhöhen, um der GPU mehr Zeit zu verschaffen) Dieser Wert muss manuell nachgetragen werden. Dadurch werden Bluescreens weitesgehends verhindert. Sollten widererwartens Bluescreens auftreten, diesen Wert schrittweise erhöhen.
_• TdrDdiDelay: REG_DWORD. _
_The number of seconds that the operating system allows threads to leave the driver. After a specified time, the operating system bug checks the system with the code VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (0x116). The default value is 5._
_• TdrTestMode: REG_DWORD: _
_Internal test usage._
_• TdrDebugMode: REG_DWORD: _
_the debugging-related behavior of the TDR process._
_• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_OFF (0) _
_breaks to kernel debugger before the recovery to allow investigation of the timeout._
_• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_IGNORE_TIMEOUT (1) _
_ignores any timeout._
_• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_RECOVER_NO_PROMPT (2) _
_recovers without break into the debugger. This is the default value._
_• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_RECOVER_UNCONDITIONAL (3) _
_recovers even if some recovery conditions are not met (for example, recovers on consecutive timeouts)._
_• TdrLimitTime: REG_DWORD (Windows Vista SP1 and later versions only): _
_The default time within which a "TdrLimitCount" number of TDRs are allowed without crashing the system._
_• TdrLimitCount: REG_DWORD (Windows Vista SP1 and later versions only): _
_The default number of TDRs (0x117) that are allowed in "TdrLimitTime" without crashing the system._ 

So, nun haben wir schon mal einen Anfang gemacht. Aber es geht noch besser. 
Hier kopiere ich nochmal einen entsprechenden Beitrag.

*Zitat:*
Wer trotz der Änderung in der Registry noch mit Bluescreens durch die beiden Dateien zu kämpfen hat, kann noch folgendes versuchen: 
Mittels der Suchfunktion die Datenträger nach nvlddmkm.sys oder atikmdag.sys durchsuchen. Je nach Betriebssystem kommen zwischen 2 und 5 Einträge zum vorschein. Schnell werdet ihr feststellen, dass die Größe und das Datum unterschiedlich sind. Mindestens ein Eintrag stammt deffinitiv vom Betriebssystem (meist der älteste) und ist defekt. Auf diesen Umstand baut auch die Microsofthilfe zum Thema TDR auf. 
Ok, schmeissen wir das defekte Ding über Bord. 
Dazu öffnen wir den Dateipfad des jüngsten und größten Eintrags den uns die Suchfunktion mitgeteilt hat (Fenster am besten nicht schliessen). Diese "neuere" Datei mittels "Kopieren" in die Zwischenablage legen. Danach öffnet man alle Dateipfade, bei denen Datum und Größe abweichen, und fügt die Datei aus der Zwischenablage ein. Eventuellen Nachfragen des Betriebssystems stimmt man zu. 
Alle Änderungen sollte man mit Adminrechten durchführen, damit das System die Änderungen auch akzeptiert. 
Sind Komponenten wie CPU, GPU oder RAM übertaktet, kann es vorkommen das alle Änderungen, sowohl in der Registry als auch das tauschen der Dateien, nichts bewirken. Die Hilfestellung bezieht sich generell auf Komponenten die mit den Herstellervorgaben arbeiten. Man kann Glück haben aber eben auch Pech. 
Danach sollten die Bluescreens bzw GPU-Resets auf ein extremes minimum reduziert sein. 

Södele.... genug kopiert. Damit sollte eigentlich alles erklärt sein.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Master-Thomas (27. Dezember 2010)

Man ThoR geile und ausführliche Antwort bin mal gespannt ob sie auch hilft, ich kann das zum Glück momentan nicht mehr überprüfen, bin aber an einer Lösung immer noch interessiert weil ich auch von diesen vermaledeiten nvlddmkm traumatiesiert worden bin. Gamer1 ich habe dieses Trauma ca 1 Jahr durchgemacht und war mitunter kurz davor den Rechner an die Wand zu schmeißen; das es den Mist immer noch gibt hätte ich gar nicht gedacht und das Microsoft damit durchkommt und immer noch keine Lösung hat,ist ne Frechheit. das einzige was ich damals rausgekriegt habe war das manche es erwischt und manche nicht...hoffentlich klappt die Lösung von ThoR.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

> 8 Gb Ram



Sind das 4x2GB RAM?
Wenn ja, kann das Problem (sofern die Grafikkarte nicht defekt ist) auch von der Vollbestückung kommen. Hast du die RAM im Bios manuell eingestellt (Timings / Spannung), oder steht alles auf AUTO?


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also mir ist bis jetzt noch kein System untergekommen, bei dem eine Vollbestückung diesen Fehler produziert hat.  
Die Annahme, das der Fehler vom RAM ausgeht, basiert auf die Verwendung von "non WHQL" Treibern. Bei diesen greift nämlich das TDR nicht. Deswegen wird dann auch von Windows gerne mal dem RAM oder gar der CPU der schwarze Peter untergeschoben, obwohl die nix dafür können. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

@ThoR65: Mir sind schon mehrere System (mit WHQL) untergekommen, die durch Probleme mit dem RAM (Kompatibilitäsprobleme, Vollbestückung) diesen Fehler produzierten.

Muss ja aber nicht in diesem Fall zutreffen.


----------



## gamer-1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Beiträge , wie gesagt ich schließe ein Hardware Problem aus da ich das Problem auf 2 Rechnern habe und einer davon nichtmal eine Woche alt ist...ich habe bereits einen Reg Eintrag getätigt jedoch muss ich gestehen das ich davon keine Ahnung hab ,die Reg datei habe ich aus einem Forenbeitrag im Internet .Wäre jemand so nett mir diese Reg Datei Hochzuladen oder vielleicht zu sagen was genau ich in den Editor einfügen soll? (ich benutze wie oben schon gesagt Windows Vista)


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
erstmal ein lautes "Autsch". Mit FremdRegeinträgen aus dem Netz sollte man vorsichtig sein. Wer weiss, was da noch alles drinsteckt.  
Nun zu Deiner Reg:
Als erstes öffnest Du den Regeditor. Aber obacht... unbedingt als Administrator ausführen, da die Einträge sonst nicht gespeichert werden. 
Dort gehst Du zu folgendem Schlüssel: HKLM\System\CurrentContolSet\Control\GraphicDrivers. 
Im rechten Fenster machst Du dann ein Rechtsklick. Unter "Neu" wählst Du "DWORD-Wert (32Bit) " und änderst den Namen von "Neuer Schlüssel" in "TdrDelay". Danach ein doppelklick mit der linken Maustaste auf dem erstellten Schlüssel. Im Feld "Wert" trägst Du vorerst 5 ein. 
Danach sollte es so aussehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Regeditor schliessen und PC neu starten. 
Sollte der Fehler trotzdem auftreten, wenn auch nicht mehr so häufig, dann erhöhst Du den Wert schrittweise um 1, bis der Fehler nicht mehr auftritt. 
Zudem empfehle ich die nvlddmkm.sys auf die aktuelle Treiberversion zu bringen. Wie das geht, steht in meinem ausführlichen Post oben. 
Viel erfolg.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## gamer-1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für die zusammenfassung ich habe die Änderung  in der  registry vorgenommen ,auch wenn nicht als Admin ,ich wusste einfach   nicht wie. Ich habe lediglich "regedit" ausgeführt und weitere Schritte   befolgt. Desweiteren habe ich versucht Schritt 2 durchzuführen, jedoch   fehlen mir anscheinend auch hier die Adminrechte ,denn es wird mir die   Fehlermeldung "Sie benötigen Berechtigungen zur Durchführung des  Vorgangs" angezeigt .Ich bin als Admin angemeldet jedoch wie führe ich  diese Schritte aus?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Dezember 2010)

Start -> regedit eintippen und die daraufhin angezeigte "regedit.exe" mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und im darauf erscheinenden Kontext Menü "Als Administrator ausführen" anklicken.


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Dezember 2010)

gamer-1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielen Dank für die zusammenfassung ich habe die Änderung in der registry vorgenommen auch wenn nicht als Admin ich wusste einfach nicht wie ich habe lediglich "regedit" ausgeführt und weitere Schritte befolgt. *Desweiteren habe ich versucht Schritt 2 durchzuführen jedoch fehlen mir anscheinend auch hier die Adminrechte denn es wird mir die Fehlermeldung "Sie benötigen Berechtigungen zur Durchführung des Vorgangs" ich bin als Admin angemeldet jedoch wie führe ich diese Schritte aus*?


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du das tauschen der nvlddmkm.sys meinst. 
Für solche Änderungen aktiviere ich kurzzeitig das "richtige" Adminkonto. Damit kann man schön im System rumwurschteln. Nach den nötigen Änderungen wird das Konto wieder deaktiviert. 
Aktivierung geht folgendermaßen: im Systemverzeichniss die Eingabeaufforderung (cmd.exe) als Administrator starten. Im darauf erscheinenden Fenster gibst Du dann _net user administrator/active:yes_ ein. Eingabeaufforderung schließen, PC neu starten. Schon hast Du das "richtige" Adminkonto. ACHTUNG: nicht vergessen dem Konto ein Kennwort zu geben. 
Nun kannst Du lustig drauf los ändern. 
Deaktivieren des Kontos: wieder die Eingabeaufforderung starten und diesmal _net user administrator /active:no_ eingeben PC neu starten, fertig. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## gamer-1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag

Zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge: Ich habe nun beide Lösungsvorschläge ausprobiert..in einem Zeitintervall von 5-10 Minuten lässt sich das Problem reproduzieren indem ich Starcraft oder Call of Duty spiele...leider hat sich nach den Änderungen nichts verändert der Wert in der Registry beträgt nach 13 weiteren Fehlermeldungen/Standbildern nun 18..ich habe ebenfalls sämtliche andere Beiträge im Forum gelesen und probiert und probiert...

Es ist eine frechheit von Microsoft das ich mich mit diesem Problem nun schon Täglich eine halbe bis ganze Stunde beschäftigen muss , stellt sich nun die Frage den Rechner zurückgeben und darauf hoffen das eine "neue" Systemzusammenstellung mit vielleicht einer Ati Grafikkarte das Problem vllt. löst? oder den Fehler einfach auf ein atikmdag.sys konventiert..


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mache bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## gamer-1 (30. Dezember 2010)

CPU
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6891/cpun.jpg

Mainboard
http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/1628/mainboardd.jpg

Memory
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/3629/memoryw.jpg

SPD
http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/759/spdf.jpg

Ich hoffe das das irgendwie was bringt ich habe nämlich nur noch 2 Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ok. Dann teste fogende Einstellungen:

Zunächst nur die Command Rate der RAM auf 2T (im Bios: Memory Timing Mode -> 2N)

Reicht das nicht, senke die Frequenz der RAM zusätzlich auf 533mhz (1066mhz).


----------



## gamer-1 (30. Dezember 2010)

So ich bin überfordert leider hat auch dies;  das Problem nicht gelöst und um ehrlich zu sein möchte ich mich mit diesem Problem nicht mehr beschäftigen ich reklamiere den Rechner und baue mir einen neuen zusammen , warscheinlich mit einer Ati Karte in der Hoffnung das es Abhilfe bietet. 

Ich Danke allen Beteiligten für ihre Zeit und Mühe und wünsche noch ein Frohes Neues Jahr (hoffentlich ohne weiterer solcher Beiträge


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche dir auch ein frohes Neues Jahr.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch die Spannung der RAM zu erhöhen (1,50 - 1,60V). Sehr fraglich aber, ob dass dann noch etwas bringt.

Viel Glück ansonsten mit deinem neuen Rechner.


----------



## Master-Thomas (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Simpel 1970, Ich habe versucht die Dateien mit der neuesten und größten Datei zu ersetzen, habe aber die Meldung gekriegt das ich nicht dazu berechtigt wäre, auch löschen ging nicht; ja ich war als Admin, und ich habe die Ordner friegegeben, trotzdem nichts....hast du ne Idee??


----------



## gamer-1 (6. Januar 2011)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Simpel 1970, Ich habe versucht die Dateien mit der neuesten und größten Datei zu ersetzen, habe aber die Meldung gekriegt das ich nicht dazu berechtigt wäre, auch löschen ging nicht; ja ich war als Admin, und ich habe die Ordner friegegeben, trotzdem nichts....hast du ne Idee??




Das ging bei mir auch nicht , löschen kannst du mit Unlocker 
Unlocker (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Leider fehlt hier die Option zum verschieben/ersetzen , somit kannst du lediglich die Dateien löschen. Ich habe jedoch im abgesicherten Modus es geschafft mit CC und Driver Cleaner sämtliche dieser Dateien zu löschen ,sodass ich die Treiber neuinstallieren konnte und anschliessend nur noch eine einzige nvlddmkm.sys Datei beim suchen hatte. Leider blieb auch dies ohne Erfolg


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Januar 2011)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Simpel 1970, Ich habe versucht die Dateien mit der neuesten und größten Datei zu ersetzen, habe aber die Meldung gekriegt das ich nicht dazu berechtigt wäre, auch löschen ging nicht; ja ich war als Admin, und ich habe die Ordner friegegeben, trotzdem nichts....hast du ne Idee??


 
Admin ist nicht gleich Admin. Bei deinem "normalen" Adminkonto fehlen dir mitunter einige Berechtigungen. Diese betreffen meistens die Systemordner samt deren innewohnenden Dateien. Bei einigen Ordnern musst Du sogar den Besitz vom Trusted Installer zum Administrator transferieren. 
Ich bin bei meinem "erweiterten" Adminkonto soweit gegangen, dass ich den Besitz vom Laufwerk C komplett dem Admin zugesprochen habe. So kann ich ohne Probleme Änderungen am System durchführen.



gamer-1 schrieb:


> Das ging bei mir auch nicht , löschen kannst du mit Unlocker
> Unlocker (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> Leider fehlt hier die Option zum verschieben/ersetzen , somit kannst du lediglich die Dateien löschen. Ich habe jedoch im abgesicherten Modus es geschafft mit CC und Driver Cleaner sämtliche dieser Dateien zu löschen ,sodass ich die Treiber neuinstallieren konnte und anschliessend nur noch eine einzige nvlddmkm.sys Datei beim suchen hatte. Leider blieb auch dies ohne Erfolg


 
Hüpps, nur noch 1 "nvlddmkm.sys" vorhanden? Ist ein bisschen wenig. Derer 2 müssen es minimum sein. Einer muss im Ordner "Windows\System32\Driver" liegen, der 2. im Ordner "Windows\System32\Driverstore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf........" 
Bei 64Bit Systemen kommen noch entsprechende Einträge im SysWow64 Ordner vor. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Master-Thomas (8. Januar 2011)

Danke gamer1 werde das mal ausprobieren. 
ThoR65 verrate mir doch bitte mal wie du 1.) dir die Rechte für den Trusted Installer "zugeschoben" hast und 2.) wie du das mit der Partition c gemacht hast. Danke Tom


----------



## gamer-1 (4. Februar 2011)

So hier mal ein Update nach einigen Wochen ist mein neuer PC nun  da.

Fazit:

Ati Readeon 6970 
amd phenom ii x6 1055t 
4 GB Ram

Nivdia GTX 570 Karte zum austausch

Der selbe Fehler , es ist mit 100 % ein OS Problem es funktioniert auf keinem System.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Februar 2011)

Kannst du noch mal ein paar Screens mit dem neuen PC von CPU-Z machen (Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## gamer-1 (3. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag

Da mich dieses Problem schon viel Zeit und viel Geld gekostet hat, ich über 3 Jahre lang diverse Systeme durchgetestet hab, Foren durchforstet hab und letzendlich mit dem Problem gelebt habe (nachdem ich nun 4 neu Rechner gehabt hatte ) ist das Problem nun gelöst.

Wie?

Ich kann es euch auch nicht genau sagen es gab vor einigen Wochen ein windows update für nvidia karten , das Problem trat weniger bis gar nicht mehr auf (Streifem beim Start blieben) .
Nachdem Nvidia nun einen neuen Treiber rausgebracht hat , direkt alte Treiber  deinstalliert neugestartet (Ein Windows Fenster installiert standart VGA-Treiber) jedoch habe ich sofort den Treiber als Admin ausgeführt und diese Meldung brach dann ab mit "Standart VGA-Treiber installation abgebrochn".

*voilà!!!!  
*

Mein Problem ist weg!! keine Streifen beim Start, keine Bluescreens, keine Fehlermeldung (hinzuzufügen ist noch dass das Problem sogar gelegentlich bei meiner Freundin auf ihrem mit Windows 7 vorinstallierten Dell notebook auftritt)


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juni 2011)

Super 

Kannst du noch genau sagen, was das für ein Win Update für Nvidia Karten ist?


----------



## hwk (3. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was das für ein Wunder update gewesen sein soll? ... Seit der ersten Windows 7 RTM Version hatte ich nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Grafikkarten oder Treibern, oder Windows 7 selbst^^


----------



## Toseman (23. Juni 2011)

Bzgl. Nvidia Problemen (habe selbst eine GTX460): 
Hier habe ich einen ähnlichen Ansatz gefunden, wie ThoR65 ihn schon beschrieben hat. Allerdings bezog sich der erstmal nur auf das Löschen und Ersetzen der veralteten nvlddmkm Dateien.
Bis jetzt läuft meine Kiste allerdings seit ca. 2 Stunden auch schon nach ThoR65s Anleitung stabil (nachdem ich mich seit Sonntag mit Blackscreens beim Windows-Start rumärgern musste). Deswegen habe ich keine Lust, noch mal die ganze Treiberinstallations-Aktion durchzuführen...

Noch eine kleine Kurzanleitung, wie man die Dateien löschen kann:


Den Windows Explorer als Admin ausführen (obwohl ich bei mir als User schon Admin-Rechte hatte, hat es sonst nicht funktioniert).
Nach den nvlddmkm.sys Dateinen suchen (die neueste hatte ich mir dabei auf den Desktop kopiert).
Den Pfad zu einer der älteren Dateien öffnen
Den übergeordneten Dateiordner anwählen
Mit der rechten Maustaste die Eigenschaften des Ordners aufrufen, in dem die nvlddmkm.sys liegt
Unter "Sicherheit" auf "Erweitert" klicken
Unter "Besitzer" auf "Bearbeiten" drücken und dort den Besitzer von TrustedInstaller auf deinen eigenen Usernamen übertragen
Danach kannst du in den Sicherheitseinstellungen der Datei deine Rechte auf "Vollzugriff" ändern und die Datei ersetzen
Das ganze mit allen "alten" nvlddmkm.sys Dateien durchführen...
Ich tippe mal drauf, dass der GraKa Treiber genau wegen diesem ganzen Rechtegewurschtel nicht in der Lage ist, die Dateien zu aktualisieren...


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Tipp:
Wenn man den unten stehenden Text als .reg-Datei abspeichert und in die Registry importiert, kann man eine Datei (oder Ordner) einfach mit Rechtsklick und dann aus dem Kontextmenü heraus in Besitz nehmen. Das erspart wenigstens das Abtauchen in die Tiefen der "Erweitert"-Einstellungen.
-------------------------------------------------

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\*\shell\runas]
@="Besitz der Datei übernehmen"
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\*\shell\runas\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shell\runas]
@="Besitz des Ordners übernehmen"
"NoWorkingDirectory"=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shell\runas\command]
@="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d y && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"
"IsolatedCommand"="cmd.exe /c takeown /f \"%1\" /r /d y && icacls \"%1\" /grant administrators:F"


----------



## HIBstar (11. August 2011)

*edit*

hat sich erledigt


----------



## simpel1970 (11. August 2011)

Es gibt z.B. noch diesen Hotfix: Das Betriebssystem kann abstürzen, wenn D3D Anwendung Vollbild-ein unmittelbarer Modus auf Windows 7 oder Windows Server 2008 R2 in ausführen

Evt. können noch manuelle RAM Timings etwas bringen (hierzu könntest du ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z machen -> Reiter "Mainboard", "Memory" und "SPD").

Allerdings...





HIBstar schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist brandneu...


Wäre die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, den Rechner gleich zu reklamieren.


----------



## wolverine6 (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Hotfix funktioniert auch 2 Jahre später und ist offenbar immer noch nicht bei den Standard Patches von Windows inkludiert!!

Vielen Dank musste sehr viele andere Tipps probieren bis ich das hier entdeckte!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Hatte den Hotfix schon fast nicht mehr auf meiner Liste (bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass der inzwischen mal nachgereicht wurde).


----------



## S0l4ris451 (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hab immer wieder das Problem das der Anzeigetreiber nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt wurde...hab in der Registry geschaut und da steht bei TdrDelay der Wert auf 8! Ist das vielleicht zu hoch oder doch runterstellen? Bitte um Hilfe!! lg


----------

